# She wants to be on me all the time



## Grace'sMom (Feb 22, 2012)

Hi all,

I was wondering if this was "maltese behavior" ....or just my strange cat-like dog's behavior 

Honestly.... the joke in the house is that Grace is really a kitten trapped in a puppy's body.

Grace always has to be ON me if I am sitting or laying down. For example: Right now I am laying in bed typing, and Grace is draped across the top of my chest and neck.... Makes it hard to see and type LOL

When I try to move her she just climbs right back on.

I only mind it now and then .... Like when she lays on my neck and I can't breathe -- I mind it LOL

But she also sleeps like this at night - she will balance herself on the top of my side (I sleep on my side), and a few times she has been "thrown" off (onto the mattress, not the floor) when I turn at night and am not awake... I wake up when I realize I've turned and she is all the way on the other end of the bed.... You'd think she'd learn and stop sleeping right on me LOL

She also lays right on me and wants me to hold her chewies for her while she chews them :HistericalSmiley:

Is this fluff behavior? Or a super clingy pup?

I know some of it is during all of her bad days I let her sleep close to me... but now she HAS to be on me or she just keeps climbing up over and over again and neither of us get rest or sleep. She's like a cat - her paws hit all my pressure points when she walks on me. So usually once she is laying on me I leave her alone because I want to avoid any more paw pokes LOL

I don't mind most of the time... But sometimes I want a little personal space .... or the ability to breathe 

Any insight would be helpful.

Normal? Or no?


----------



## mostlytina (Jan 3, 2009)

I only mind it now and then .... Like when she lays on my neck and I can't breathe -- I mind it LOL

:HistericalSmiley:I bet! 
I can just picture her! How cute!!! My fluffs don't do that... but I am pretty sure some malts do as they are a velcro breed...


----------



## Zoe's Mom88 (Apr 25, 2011)

I have pretty much the same thing with Zoe. She is constantly laying on me and right under my feet, has to be near me all the time. I know how you feel about not minding but there are times when you just want to have a moment for yourself. But they certainly are precious!! :yes:


----------



## Furbabies mom (Jul 25, 2011)

Laurel always wants on my lap. The fluffs don't sleep in my bed(it's too high), but I 'm sure she'd be as close to me as she could! I don't mind in fact I love it! The Yorkies just want to be by me! If I want to have a little space, I go into the living room. They are blocked off from it .


----------



## Lindy (Mar 25, 2009)

You're her Momma. Where else would she be? She loves you and feels secure with you.


----------



## silverhaven (Sep 6, 2009)

My Lola is exactly the same, and has been since she first arrived :wub: I have trained her to also like snuggling up tight beside me on the chair, but she always has to be touching a lot of her body across me and still needs to be up on my chest some of the time. I can not sit without her on me, and now Penny has joined in and also wants on my lap a lot. LOL. Hubby takes some of the brunt as they love to snuggle with him too. 

Night time I am safe because I have never allowed them to sleep with us. Hubby would, but I couldn't bear it. Penny sleeps in her crate by the bed and Lola either in our room in her bed or downstairs in the bathroom where she goes when we go out, behind a baby gate.


----------



## LJSquishy (Feb 27, 2008)

I think while annoying a lot of the time, it is what we secretly wish for...LOL!

Preston is just like that. Up until he was 2 or so (he is 3 now) he would always have to be on me -- not next to me, on me. I finally got fed up with it because he would try and climb on my chest when I was sleeping at night, so I kept moving him to my side...eventually he got it and now most of the time he lays right next to me. The problem now, though, is that he leans up against me so at night he will basically lay on top of my arm and I have to shove him over! LOL! It is really annoying but at the same time I love it.


----------



## maltese#1fan (Feb 20, 2012)

Bella hasn't quite gotten to that point yet, but Heidi was a velcro dog. Always had to be touching me. We used to call her my parrot, because she liked sitting on my shoulders. I do miss that now that she is gone.:crying:

Heidi being my parrot.....


----------



## Furbabies mom (Jul 25, 2011)

maltese#1fan said:


> Bella hasn't quite gotten to that point yet, but Heidi was a velcro dog. Always had to be touching me. We used to call her my parrot, because she liked sitting on my shoulders. I do miss that now that she is gone.:crying:
> 
> Heidi being my parrot.....


That's funny, Laurel will do that too, and that's what we call her!!


----------



## aprilb (Jul 9, 2010)

It's a very "Maltesey" thing. I love mine being on me. If one is in the way, I just move her and as long as she is touching me, all is right with the world. A Maltese is the ultimate lap dog. They love to be close to their humans.


----------



## Katkoota (Feb 18, 2006)

silverhaven said:


> she always has to be touching a lot of her body across me and still needs to be up on my chest some of the time.
> Night time I am safe because I have never allowed them to sleep with us.


Maureen - You are describing Crystal perfectly here 
and I had a giggle out of reading "night time I am safe....". I feel the same lol. I mean, Crystal just MUST be as close to my face as possible. I tested allowing her to sleep on bed when we were traveling before when I learned that it was not a good idea. I woke up at some point I remember, trying to catch my breathe because her whole body was against my face , especifically my nose :HistericalSmiley:

Both Snowy and Crystal have their own sleeping spot at night. They've learned that humans are on their own beds while they have their own (and they are fine with that); Having said that, Crystal will not give up the chance of sleeping next to me if I accidentally fell asleep in the wrong place (sofa for example) .. Just the other night, i woke up to realise that I was on the sofa and not surprised, I found Crystal lol. Though I realised that she took advantage of the fact that I was in SleepLand without intending to - not in my typical sleeping spot - , i still allowed her to continue the rest of the sleep night close :wub:




mostlytina said:


> when she lays on my neck and I can't breathe -- I mind it


Hehe ... Same here


----------



## wkomorow (Aug 26, 2011)

Lucky is the same way - he needs to sleep either like a ball curled up into the bends of my knees or on my legs or stomach or wrapped around my head. I reposition myself at night, and he seems to just adjust. I have no idea how he does it by I often wake up with him on my pillow wrapped around my head (I am glad he is an indoor dog). It is interesting because I can reposition my head, turning over and he will jut adjust himself. But he is catlike in other ways - he loves heights and loves to jump. He also purrs if he is petted vigorously.


----------



## zooeysmom (Aug 1, 2011)

I don't let Zooey crawl all over my body when I'm lying down, because I don't like it, but she is welcome to sit in my lap. At night she sleeps next to me, but not against me, because she knows I move a lot! 

Karen, that picture of your "parrot" is so precious!


----------



## StevieB (Feb 2, 2012)

Gwacie just wuvs her Mommy. And maybe she is part cat. LOL. Steve is a pretty big cuddler, not to Gracie's level, but I could see how it could get there. I love it. But I would not like him on my face either.


----------



## lmillette (Apr 23, 2012)

Opey does follow me around a lot but he smothers my hubby at night when sitting on his lap. However, he only sleeps against me and has to be touching me. He mostly sleeps up against by back by my shoulder. But I actually love it!!


----------



## The A Team (Dec 1, 2005)

Here's my "snuggler" Moma Mia can't get close enough to me!! :w00t: She tries to sleep on me also...I just keep pushing her off....it does get irritating!!! :smilie_tischkante: 









Ava is used to being the closest to me, so this new "lover" isn't going over so well......


----------



## Grace'sMom (Feb 22, 2012)

Awww  Love the stories!

Good to know this is normal fluff behavior


----------



## wkomorow (Aug 26, 2011)

My dog prior to Lucky was a 60 Pound Tibetan Terrier. He would not cuddle, but when we were watching TV at night, he would lay on the floor, I would then lay with my head on his side, using him as a pillow. He would raise his head, look at me to make sure it was me, and then fall back asleep. I watched many a movie with him as a pillow. Any one else did it he would get up and lay elsewhere. It was our special bonding time.


----------



## mamapajamas (Apr 12, 2009)

I'd say that's normal fluff behavior, too. :wub: 

My Button likes to stay in my lap all the time, or when I'm lying in bed reading, she likes to drape herself over my tummy, and when I settle down to sleep, she snuggles up around the top of my head like a fuzzy hat. As long as she's in contact with me, she seems content. 

Then there's the times when she wants to be in contact, but doesn't want to settle down. THAT's when it gets a bit annoying. I wasn't used to this before since I've never had a cat and all of my previous dogs have been on the large side, but Button will get up and walk around on me, especially if I'm sitting at the computer desk. She gets nosy about what's on the desk, nosing pens and papers and whatever else is lying around up there, and just walks around on my lap until she can reach whatever she's after. When she starts doing THAT, I pick her up and put her on the floor. 

The one that REALLY annoys me is when I'm trying to sleep, snuggled up on my tummy, head buried in the pillow-- and Her Highnessness decides that she wants to be on the OTHER side and takes the short cut across my back. :HistericalSmiley: Or the time I was having a nightmare that I was caught in a giant spider web, and awoke to find that she was sleeping a couple of inches in front of my face with her hair blowing in from the fan. :HistericalSmiley:

But, yup... I'd say it's normal! :wub:


----------



## mamapajamas (Apr 12, 2009)

Katkoota said:


> Maureen - You are describing Crystal perfectly here
> and I had a giggle out of reading "night time I am safe....". I feel the same lol. I mean, Crystal just MUST be as close to my face as possible. I tested allowing her to sleep on bed when we were traveling before when I learned that it was not a good idea. I woke up at some point I remember, trying to catch my breathe because her whole body was against my face , especifically my nose :HistericalSmiley:


:HistericalSmiley:Reminds me of my "spider web" nightmare I mentioned in my previous message. :wub:


----------



## mamapajamas (Apr 12, 2009)

On the more serious and intellectual side innocent: -- ahem!) we must remember that Malts have been bred for a couple of thousand years to be mostly ladies' companion dogs. I believe that "huggy" attitude is a part of that, with more or less of it seen depending on the individual dog's own personality.


----------



## mamapajamas (Apr 12, 2009)

wkomorow said:


> My dog prior to Lucky was a 60 Pound Tibetan Terrier. He would not cuddle, but when we were watching TV at night, he would lay on the floor, I would then lay with my head on his side, using him as a pillow. He would raise his head, look at me to make sure it was me, and then fall back asleep. I watched many a movie with him as a pillow. Any one else did it he would get up and lay elsewhere. It was our special bonding time.


That's really sweet. :wub: I've had a lot of sizable dogs in my life, ranging from 50-110 lbs, but while some were cuddley, none of them would ever put up with being used as a pillow. :blush:


----------

